# Course of sales data?



## David123 (31 January 2008)

Hey peoples, 
                  Does anyone know were i can get free course of sales data? 


                  thanks David123


----------



## sam76 (31 January 2008)

*Re: Course of sales*

www.tradingroom.com.au


----------



## shares (31 January 2008)

*Re: Course of sales*

you can also try

www.stocknessmonster.com


----------



## scsl (31 January 2008)

CommSec also have this, in their Quotes and Trading section.


----------



## Aviator33 (1 February 2008)

Sorry to hijack David's thread but does anyone know where you can get historical course of sales data? Every site I have found only offers the last day's data.

Cheers


----------



## Richard Dale (1 February 2008)

The ASX provides it daily for around $5000/year.  Not sure whether they can provide historical data for it though.


----------



## MS+Tradesim (1 February 2008)

Comsec's Protrader2 allows you to access historical course of sales (as well as all the other trading features of course). The platform costs about $82.50/mth or free if you have 45 trades or more per quarter.


----------



## bvbfan (1 February 2008)

Or if you do an options trade per quarter

Which can be like $47 (trade 1 0.01 option with $35 in brokage and few bucks in contract fees to ACH)


----------



## bloggs_oz (2 February 2008)

Would many people be interesting in paying to be able to download every trade in perhaps any or all of the top 100 stocks over the past 6 or 12 months??

I'd imagine this would be very useful data for back testing purposes.


----------



## Aviator33 (2 February 2008)

Bloggs - I'd be very interested in paying for it if it was easy to download and in a standard metastock format (i think you've had the same idea as me  )

I already have Pro Trader and know you can extract the data for the last 8 weeks or so, but it is far too time consuming to extract and convert into a correct format for importing into a charting program.

Cheers


----------

